# The Bell Tree Fair 2022 is now open!



## Jeremy (Aug 6, 2022)

The anticipated Bell Tree Fair 2022, is finally open! The Bell Tree Fair is the forum’s largest and longest-running event and we think this year's version is no exception. We're hosting fifteen events and three contests scheduled to last for a full four weeks of fun! We're also staggering the starting time of some of them this year, so don't feel like you have to jump into everything all at once!

You'll see the new *The Bell Tree Fair 2022* category on the forum with three new boards:

The *Fairgrounds* board is for general TBT Fair discussion and information.
The *Event Pavilion* board contains the fifteen events.
The *Carousel of Contests* board is home to the three contests.
There is a lot to do and many amazing prizes to be won! There is so much do in fact that it might feel overwhelming at first. To get started, we strongly recommend reading the *Welcome to The Bell Tree Fair 2022* thread in the Fairgrounds board.

We're excited to start another TBT Fair. Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 6, 2022)

Quick note: as sometimes happens with TBT events, we run out of time and energy in the preparation stage and some things still have yet to be finished. Such as: a special enchanted version of the forum theme, the special animated collectible made by Laudine for event staff favorites, and the physical prizes added to the shop (but you can still see them in the prize thread). Look for those soon and thanks for your patience!


----------



## tiffanistarr (Aug 6, 2022)

Besties!!! it’s here!!!! let’s have some fun


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 6, 2022)

oooh heck yeah let's go!!!!!


----------



## KittenNoir (Aug 6, 2022)

BUTTERFLY WAND OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## themysterybidder (Aug 6, 2022)

Wow!  It's late in the UK, but tomorrow I'm definitely going to try and enter some of the events! Really looking forward to it, and going to do my best since it's my first TBT fair!  I love those crystals!


----------



## digimon (Aug 6, 2022)

butterfly wanddddd  everything looks fantastic!


----------



## Sheep Villager (Aug 6, 2022)

Oh hey, all prizes have unlimited stock this time! Loving the quality of life change.


----------



## Aniko (Aug 6, 2022)

Yeah! I'm so excited and also a little scared...


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 6, 2022)

OMG, everything looks absolutely amazing!!  I love all of the new collectibles, events, and contests.  Especially the Hero's Crossing contest.  Seems like that one would be right up my alley.


----------



## xara (Aug 6, 2022)

babe wake up the 2022 tbt fair just started


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 6, 2022)

Wooo hooooo!!!! Looks great so far guys!


----------



## Holla (Aug 6, 2022)

Fair time already wow that came fast. Love the theme!


----------



## Franny (Aug 6, 2022)

i love the theme! i wish i could get my avatar to work for it ;;


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 6, 2022)

I’m so damn hyped. I can’t do the tasks that require New Horizons, but I can try some of the others. I’m looking forward to it. This is my very first fair, so it’s a bit overwhelming with all of the tasks. I’ll try my best to participate in each, that I can, though!

The collectibles look great! They go so well with the theme!


----------



## MasterM64 (Aug 6, 2022)

Super excited about the events and love the theme! All the collectibles look great too, best of luck to everyone!


----------



## kiwikenobi (Aug 6, 2022)

So pretty!


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 7, 2022)

I love this layout. It made my morning when I woke up. I wish this was permanent but at least it’ll be like this for a bit!


----------



## Flicky (Aug 7, 2022)

Echoing others, this layout is amazing! The colours make it feel very relaxing. I'm gonna be sad when it's gone.


----------



## Franny (Aug 7, 2022)

I love this forum theme. Any way we could get a permanent dark theme on the site?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 7, 2022)

The adult in me is crying because I have to work the entire weekend instead of taking all of this in!  Rest assured that I’ll be diving straight in this week haha.  Those collectibles are fantastic


----------



## DaisyFan (Aug 7, 2022)

It's back y'all! I am going to see the information now.


----------



## Fye (Aug 7, 2022)

Loving this year's theme!


----------



## Venn (Aug 7, 2022)

I never ask of this, but can we PLEASE keep this theme after the fair ends. It's just so calming... 
(or at least keep the coloring of the background???)


----------



## uwuzumakii (Aug 8, 2022)

I'm really liking the theme of this year's fair but I had trouble coming up with an avatar/signature combination so I hope it's still valid.


----------



## sej (Aug 8, 2022)

so exciting! i haven’t been here for a fair in a whiiiile, looking forward to participating!!


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Aug 9, 2022)

Hi everyone! I know I’ve been pulled back into the world lately (working 2 jobs at once right now) but how could I stay away from a TBT fair? Hopefully, I will be able to participate enough to have a good time!


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 9, 2022)

This Celeste plush is going to go so fast.


----------



## DaCoSim (Aug 12, 2022)

Oiy!!!!!! Omg the struggle is REAL!!! I LUV the fair And all these collectibles are fantastic, and the theme is fantastic But the struggle is so freaking real. Since pretty much the only thing that was available on day one were the contests to start. As I read over them, my heart kind of broke that we were not having a create a Enchanted Forest art project, because I had just started working on a birthday present for my daughter that would fit in beautifully with this enchanted theme.  nevertheless I wanted to get started and I figured let me start with the one I am least looking forward to, which would be the writing one because I am not a writer, lol!!! Oh my God I got so sucked in!!!! Now, I’m at an impasse of not knowing which way to go with my story because I have two ridiculously fun ideas for where it’s going to head. Because I can’t decide I started working on the ACNH scene, and now I am torn between three different scenes. I already had a Enchanted Forest on my island. I have course added a couple of things since I had put my game down for so long and we have so many more really cool items we can use but now I’m stuck between three pictures because of course I still had to go to Harvey’s and create a scene there as well. Hahaha!!! Ughhhh I can’t decide!!! I am almost tempted to start a pole with the three images and have everybody vote ha ha ha!!! I am having such a great time with this though. Thank you so much to our staff for giving us such a great time to do all of these fun things! It’s really taking me out of my head to a once again pretty scary situation in my own life and I appreciate the distraction so much!!!

	Post automatically merged: Aug 12, 2022

Btw, here is the painting I created for my daughter. I figured I could share it here so Y’all  could see all the hard work I have put into it. It is actually not finished because I’m adding some things to it still, but my daughter as well as myself, loves the show Stranger Things so I made this for her room. I’ll eventually show y’all the complete finished project but this was going to be my entry if we had anything we could use it for event/contest-wise.


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 13, 2022)

We just had a ton of events open with the start of week 2, so be sure to check them out if you haven't yet!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 13, 2022)

Is it time for the mirrors to break everyone


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 13, 2022)

Yessssss, more events!! I’ll have to wait until my days off to participate in them: Friday to Sunday.


----------



## xara (Aug 14, 2022)

idk if this is new or if i’m just noticing him now, but look at harry with his little wand!!  so cute.


----------



## LoserMom (Aug 14, 2022)

am i the only one that is constantly refreshing the forums throughout the day when there’s any kind of event? i feel like i come back to the site no more than 5 minutes after leaving it lol


----------



## Kirbyz (Aug 16, 2022)

awesome work, staff!! the theme this fair looks amazing as always, and the collectibles and backdrops are absolutely stunning! im glad i made it back in time to participate, hope everyone has a blast!


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 21, 2022)

If you haven't seen yet, a lot of updates happened over the weekend. Multiple events opened for the first time, while others had new rounds start. TBT Fair is now at its halfway point, which means there are two weeks left to participate!


----------



## Gem of Paradise (Aug 25, 2022)

Oh I wish so bad the backdrops were permanent! It would be cool to get a backdrop storage and be able to collect and change backdrops when you like. Maybe even trade them! Try to figure out how to earn a coins for the forest backdrop.


----------



## Croconaw (Aug 25, 2022)

Gem of Paradise said:


> Oh I wish so bad the backdrops were permanent! It would be cool to get a backdrop storage and be able to collect and change backdrops when you like. Maybe even trade them! Try to figure out how to earn a coins for the forest backdrop.


I think that was a donation milestone for the wishing well. You received a token and were able to buy it if you donated fairy dust to Serena or Farley.


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 29, 2022)

It's the last week of TBT Fair 2022, so be sure to start calculating your final tickets if you're trying to get a specific collectible. If you end up with any remaining tickets we'll also have collectible raffle(s) at the end.


----------



## Aniko (Aug 29, 2022)

I now have woodland tokens, bug?


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 29, 2022)

Aniko said:


> I now have woodland tokens, bug?


Was actually just using those to mark physical prize people! Everyone should now have received a PM with details and a link to the shipping address form.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 2, 2022)

Jeremy said:


> It's the last week of TBT Fair 2022, so be sure to start calculating your final tickets if you're trying to get a specific collectible. If you end up with any remaining tickets we'll also have collectible raffle(s) at the end.


I will make sure i save some tickets for this raffle


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 2, 2022)

I guess I’ll save all of my tickets for that raffle!


----------



## Firesquids (Sep 4, 2022)

Curious if the Heart of the Forest or Enchanted Bloom collectibles will be distributed first.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 4, 2022)

Firesquids said:


> Curious if the Heart of the Forest or Enchanted Bloom collectibles will be distributed first.



According to this post by Chris, https://www.belltreeforums.com/thre...bt-fair-questions.609222/page-4#post-10349393 , it seems like the Heart of the Forest collectibles will be, though I don't think anyone can say for sure right now.  It does mention the staff favorites won't be announced until the closing ceremony.


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 5, 2022)

The events and contests of the Fair have finally come to a close! However, we are still working on contest nominations and event staff favorites, which can time some time, so it will still be a bit before the Fair's closing ceremony. We'll also start to work on shipping out your physical prizes soon (keep in mind that some, such as the prize packs, take a long longer to prepare than others).


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 5, 2022)

We all appreciate the time and effort put into these events! I know I always have something to look forward to on this site. I really enjoyed my first fair and I’m glad I was able to participate as much as I could.


----------



## oak (Sep 6, 2022)

I just noticed the 2 new potions aren't giftable meaning I can't sell them? Is that correct or have I made a mistake? I wasn't sure where to ask.


----------



## Oblivia (Sep 6, 2022)

oak said:


> I just noticed the 2 new potions aren't giftable meaning I can't sell them? Is that correct or have I made a mistake? I wasn't sure where to ask.


They will be temporarily ungiftable due to the unique way they were unlocked, but we will make them giftable in the future! Justin mentioned this in his closing post in the Wishing Well thread.


----------



## oak (Sep 6, 2022)

Oblivia said:


> They will be temporarily ungiftable due to the unique way they were unlocked, but we will make them giftable in the future! Justin mentioned this in his closing post in the Wishing Well thread.


Ahhh sorry I must have missed that, thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 6, 2022)

Just remember once this Fair is over guys, and as LambdaDelta pointed out, one of Mistreil's puzzles told us "ykawld' a qsjal."

and also never forget about Farley Kakashi visiting the Eiffel Tower with a Love Ball.


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Sep 7, 2022)

Will there be another announcement when it ends like normal?


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 7, 2022)

StarlitGlitch said:


> Will there be another announcement when it ends like normal?


There will be a closing ceremony, but not sure when.


----------



## Corrie (Sep 8, 2022)

I haven't been paying attention but what's the fairy dust for?


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 8, 2022)

Corrie said:


> I haven't been paying attention but what's the fairy dust for?


It was for the wishing well event, which has now concluded. You could donate the dust to either Farley or Serena and earn things like bells for contributing. It was basically a task in the recent TBT Fair.


----------



## Franny (Sep 9, 2022)

any idea of when the shop closes?


----------



## LadyDestani (Sep 9, 2022)

Franny said:


> any idea of when the shop closes?


It will probably still be a bit. Staff favorites and contest winners will receive extra tickets to spend and those haven't been announced yet. They usually give the shop closing date in a closing ceremony post once everything has been all wrapped up.


----------



## Chris (Sep 9, 2022)

Franny said:


> any idea of when the shop closes?


You will have at least one week after the Closing Ceremony to spend your tickets.


----------



## Franny (Sep 9, 2022)

Chris said:


> You will have at least one week after the Closing Ceremony to spend your tickets.


awesome  thank you!


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 11, 2022)

It seems like just yesterday the fair was starting. Where has the time gone, for real???


----------



## Chris (Sep 11, 2022)

The *contest polls* are now live!

Behind the Bookcase - Community Voting
Gorgeous Glades - Community Voting
Hero's Crossing - Community Voting

All three polls will close for voting on *Sunday, September 18th @ 7am FT*.​


----------



## JKDOS (Sep 13, 2022)

I just wanted to say the aqua-like theme for the website right now is eye pleasing.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 15, 2022)

I just noticed i have woodland tokens. Can anyone explain their use to me please its confused me


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2022)

Mutti said:


> I just noticed i have woodland tokens. Can anyone explain their use to me please its confused me


They are an indicator for staff which users are due to receive a physical prize.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 15, 2022)

Chris said:


> They are an indicator for staff which users are due to receive a physical prize.


Ahh makes sense. Thank you!!


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 16, 2022)

Who else occasionally glances at the top of the main page to see if the closing ceremony is up yet? No rush, lol, I’m just looking forward to it.


----------



## Aniko (Sep 16, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> Who else occasionally glances at the top of the main page to see if the closing ceremony is up yet? No rush, lol, I’m just looking forward to it.


It won't be before the polls in the voting booth end, so not before sept 18th, 7am.


----------



## Sheep Villager (Sep 18, 2022)

Just one more day until the closing ceremony... soon I can buy my line ups...


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 18, 2022)

We might not be posting the closing ceremony until Wednesday because it has taken some time to go through all of the entries and vote for the staff favorite winners. TBT Fair is always a process to end (including shipping all of the prizes), so thanks for being patient! The enchanted forest theme on the forum would have probably been taken down by now, but what do you all think, should we leave it up until the closing ceremony?


----------



## Merielle (Sep 18, 2022)

I'd like to see the enchanted forest theme stay through the closing ceremony! ^^ It's very pretty anyway and I love the colors, so I definitely don't mind having it around a little while longer.


----------



## Foreverfox (Sep 18, 2022)

Jeremy said:


> We might not be posting the closing ceremony until Wednesday because it has taken some time to go through all of the entries and vote for the staff favorite winners. TBT Fair is always a process to end (including shipping all of the prizes), so thanks for being patient! The enchanted forest theme on the forum would have probably been taken down by now, but what do you all think, should we leave it up until the closing ceremony?


Yes, leave it up through the closing ceremony, at least in my opinion!


----------



## IonicKarma (Sep 18, 2022)

The fair is technically not over if the closing ceremony hasn't happened yet so leave it  :^)


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 18, 2022)

I’m fine with leaving it up. I was obsessed with this layout at the beginning, but now I’m looking forward to the winter white.


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 18, 2022)

I say make it permanent as a dark mode option for TBT


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Sep 18, 2022)

Can the enchanted forest theme just stay there forever? It's so calming and pleasing to look at


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 18, 2022)

IonicKarma said:


> The fair is technically not over if the closing ceremony hasn't happened yet so leave it  :^)


personally, I don't consider the fair over until the shop is closed and raffles drawn/distributed


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 19, 2022)

I agree!!! Let’s keep the enchanted forest FOREVER Plzzzzzzzz!!!!!

	Post automatically merged: Sep 19, 2022

Also good luck to everyone for staff favs!!!!!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 19, 2022)

Jeremy said:


> We might not be posting the closing ceremony until Wednesday because it has taken some time to go through all of the entries and vote for the staff favorite winners. TBT Fair is always a process to end (including shipping all of the prizes), so thanks for being patient!


not me actually crying abt this lmaoo 

but yeah yall take as much time as you need, can't wait to see who won!!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 19, 2022)

forest theme aside, I feel like this grass bg would do very well for like a 4 or 5am range, if it isn't already being used normally


----------



## duododo (Sep 19, 2022)

I love the forest theme  Definitely keep it up until the true end of the Fair!


----------



## TheDuke55 (Sep 20, 2022)

I kinda like the hazy look of the forest in the background. I think something like that would look great for normal forum early hours before full sunrise.


----------



## Sheep Villager (Sep 21, 2022)

Sheep Villager said:


> Just one more day until the closing ceremony... soon I can buy my line ups...


Trying this again even though it's (probably) less than 24hours now...

No shade at the staff for the delay though.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 21, 2022)

mean with staff, I fully expect it to be like 11:40pm fair time, if it's not further delayed another day or so

which I mean is fine regardless. the fair'll ceremoniously close when the fair ceremoniously closes


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 21, 2022)

Another update: it still won't be ready today and I don't want to promise another specific day, but we'll aim for before the weekend. Tomorrow if we're lucky. Sorry for the delays!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 21, 2022)

this is the fair that doesn't end
yes, it goes on and on, my friend
some staff started selecting favs, us not knowing who they was
and they'll continue selecting them forever just because
this is the fair that doesn't end
yes, it goes on and on, my friend
some staff started selecting favs, us not knowing who they was
and they'll continue selecting them forever just because
this is the fair that doesn't end

but seriously, it's all good


----------



## michealsmells (Sep 21, 2022)

I like to imagine the staff are all battling it out. Blades, potions, staves in hand (and a laser pistol for Mick of course), to decide who should deserve staff favorite, because everyone's entries were just so good!!!

Might be a little unfair with a space gun being introduced though 

In all honesty, take your time guys! We will wait patiently, and nervously for your final decision! Just take care of urselves in the process aight?


----------



## Mick (Sep 21, 2022)

It's quite simple. The longer we postpone the ceremony, the longer we can look at all the pretty entries (:
@michealsmells turns out lasers vs magic is still quite the battle... But we are _really close_ to the end!


----------



## LadyDestani (Sep 21, 2022)

I'm fine with waiting since it means we get to look at the lovely enchanted forum for that much longer!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Sep 23, 2022)

It’s been 84 years


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 23, 2022)

jk staff we love you guys


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 23, 2022)

The closing ceremony thread is now scheduled to be posted this weekend! (Does this count as another delay?)

However, while we wait, *there are now three new collectible raffles* you can spend your leftover tickets on. From these raffles you will have the chance to win: a *full set of the Mushroom Lamp* collectibles, one of the two *Butterfly Spirit* collectibles, or an *Enchanted Bloom* collectible. You may purchase an unlimited amount of raffle tickets to increase your odds of winning for the first two raffles, but the Enchanted Bloom raffle will only let you purchase one.

The winners will not be selected for some time after the closing thread is posted. Since many users will be receiving additional tickets, we want to make sure that they have enough time to spend them. Also, *users who receive an Enchanted Bloom collectible from the staff favorite selections will not be eligible to win another from the raffle*. If you purchased a raffle ticket before the closing thread is posted and one of your event entries is selected as a staff favorite, the raffle ticket item can be sold back to the shop so you can get another one instead.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 23, 2022)

Uh, I mean, yay!  More raffles and the closing ceremony is arriving soon!


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 24, 2022)

From five tickets to zero.


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 24, 2022)

Another small update: someone no longer wanted the *Nintendo Switch Online + Expansion Pack (1 Year)* prize, so there's a quantity of 1 back in the shop! (By the way, the closing thread will 98% be posted tomorrow, Sunday.)

edit: it has now been sold


----------



## LambdaDelta (Sep 24, 2022)

the last 2% will be posted eta 2023


----------



## Chris (Sep 25, 2022)

*The Closing Ceremony is coming today. * 
(Unless I get hit by a car when I go out to buy groceries later.)​
I appreciate everyone's patience with the Closing Ceremony delays. My life has been chaos lately and we ran into a number of bumps along the way which meant needing to find time to talk with other staff in real-time instead of being able to plough through the work at my own pace. I live in Europe and I am typically most productive on TBT between the hours of 2am-7am EDT, which is when most of the staff are offline or asleep. Certain snags meant I would have to wait until later in the day to discuss with the rest of the team how to best resolve an issue, then I'd need to wait until a day or two later when I had time to sit and actively work on it again - and these types of problems just kept occurring. Something that would normally have taken between 1-3 days to put together has taken nearer a week and a half as a result. But please do trust me when I say that the Closing Ceremony is going to be a lot more satisfactory, and has resulted in a much more diverse pool of staff favourite winners, than it otherwise would have if we had rushed to meet the earlier deadline.

Blabbering over. I hope you're all excited to see the winners later today.


----------



## Foreverfox (Sep 25, 2022)

Chris said:


> *The Closing Ceremony is coming today. *
> (Unless I get hit by a car when I go out to buy groceries later.)​
> I appreciate everyone's patience with the Closing Ceremony delays. My life has been chaos lately and we ran into a number of bumps along the way which meant needing to find time to talk with other staff in real-time instead of being able to plough through the work at my own pace. I live in Europe and I am typically most productive on TBT between the hours of 2am-7am EDT, which is when most of the staff are offline or asleep. Certain snags meant I would have to wait until later in the day to discuss with the rest of the team how to best resolve an issue, then I'd need to wait until a day or two later when I had time to sit and actively work on it again - and these types of problems just kept occurring. Something that would normally have taken between 1-3 days to put together has taken nearer a week and a half as a result. But please do trust me when I say that the Closing Ceremony is going to be a lot more satisfactory, and has resulted in a much more diverse pool of staff favourite winners, than it otherwise would have if we had rushed to meet the earlier deadline.
> 
> Blabbering over. I hope you're all excited to see the winners later today.


You don’t owe us any type of explanation - the amount of work that goes into an event of this magnitude should be explanation enough. Thank you for everything you guys do for us!


----------



## Princess Mipha (Sep 25, 2022)

I have never experienced such a forum vibe, it's beautiful the work you guys put in, while you wouldn't need to do anything of it and yet you feel like you need to explain why you're "late" on something.. no need for that at all. Even if it would still take a month, we have no right to complain for all the work you're putting in!!


----------



## Chris (Sep 25, 2022)

Five minutes until The Closing Ceremony!


----------

